# Self Portrait.



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

Art is my FAVORITE way to express myself. It helps me get rid of all of my bad thoughts. If i feel like i want to hurt myself, sometimes art will help me to not do that.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You did that? Wow. Very moody and surreal. You should definitely go to art school.


----------



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. i may actually go to art school.. i am unsure of my future right now


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Whoooo, scary and great at the same time.

Do you use a program for that? Would you mind tell me which one??


----------



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

i actually did it with pencil


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

You mean you PAINTED it with your own hands???


----------



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

haha yes i drew it.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

woow, very weird! congratulations.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

very nice. How big is this piece? do you have a website?


----------



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks.








It is a fairly large piece.. maybe one foot by 1 1/2 foot. just guessing. 
not exactly sure of the measurments.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

You really HAVE TO go to art school!!!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, you did that with pencil? That's actually awesome.


----------



## Breebalah (Jan 23, 2011)

yup with pencil. and thanks


----------

